# Orca fragile?



## blw (Sep 10, 2004)

I've read a few reviews that mention how fragile the Orca is. Is that a legitamate concern?
Any thoughts or experience? Anyone else read, heard the same concern? Is it something you took into account before you purchased your Orca?
Thanks


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I have had one since April 2007 and put about 3500 mile per year, have had no problems with mine.


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek (Mar 31, 2008)

same here. had an Orca since March of 2007. One of the best all around bikes i have ever had.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have 9700 miles on my 07 with no issues and I have ridden on some pretty rough roads.

With any used bike purchase you always gamble that the seller hasn't crashed the bike. Look for damage to the paint and take a close look at all the tubes for cracks.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I bought my '07 used (frame only) in '08. I don't know how many miles it had when I got it. 
I've put 6K on it since then, dropped it once (not a crash, it fell over while parked for a pee break :mad2: ), popped a few wheelies and rode it off a few curbs. No issues, still looks and feels like new. :thumbsup:


----------



## simmons2 (Dec 6, 2009)

*it never a problem till you break it.*

Orbea's warranty is very good till you need to call them on it... then it suck big time!
My bike lasted ~ two months!




blw said:


> I've read a few reviews that mention how fragile the Orca is. Is that a legitamate concern?
> Any thoughts or experience? Anyone else read, heard the same concern? Is it something you took into account before you purchased your Orca?
> Thanks


----------

